# Thursday 3rd March @ The Bedford



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2011)

On Thursday 3rd March I have to travel from Leicester to Great Yarmouth.

I'd like to play golf somewhere along the way if at all possible. I don't mind driving a bit out of my way, or which way I go because there's a few routes which are all as quick as each other.

Happy to play anywhere provided the green fees are sensible as the weekend is costing me enough as it is already.

Anyone free that day and fancy a game?


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

I'm free that day, but it might be a little out of your way to got to Great Yarmouth via Glasgow. 

I wish you luck in getting a game elsewhere


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Yeah, might take a raincheck on Glasgow, although I'd love to play golf up there someday.

It's not even East of me!


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

have you sorted something yet Region? if not would be happy to meet, am in Milton Keynes but happy to come further north to meet somewhere on your route if that suits.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Jammy dodger might be along in a minute. He's not far away


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			have you sorted something yet Region? if not would be happy to meet, am in Milton Keynes but happy to come further north to meet somewhere on your route if that suits.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing sorted yet fundy.

Milton Keynes isn't too bad. Whereabouts in MK do you play?
It would add about 40-50 miles on to my trip but I can live with that unless you'd rather play away from your home course?


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Problem is I play another 10 miles south of MK so would really be out of your way, that and theyve just hollow tined the greens so arent in the best of condition at our place. I would think finding somewhere Bedford/Northampton way may be better and means you take less of a diversion.

Maybe somewhere like Overstone Park or Wellingborough (between Northampton and Kettering) or maybe The Bedford or Bedfordshire. 

Dont know of any of them first hand but all have reasonable reputations, maybe a case of finding which drains the best in the current climate!!!!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			Jammy dodger might be along in a minute. He's not far away
		
Click to expand...

I noticed there were a few along the way on the Google Maps thing we have, but it's generally a bit awkward in the week with people working so I just thought I'd chance my arm.

I have a provisional game booked with JD in May, providing my team get through the qualifier in the pool comp we're in!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			Problem is I play another 10 miles south of MK so would really be out of your way, that and theyve just hollow tined the greens so arent in the best of condition at our place. I would think finding somewhere Bedford/Northampton way may be better and means you take less of a diversion.

Maybe somewhere like Overstone Park or Wellingborough (between Northampton and Kettering) or maybe The Bedford or Bedfordshire. 

Dont know of any of them first hand but all have reasonable reputations, maybe a case of finding which drains the best in the current climate!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You mean this one?

http://www.thebedfordgc.com/pages.php/index.html

Funnily enough I was looking at that before I replied to you.

89 American style bunkers, 8 lakes, and USPGA Augusta style greens!

Â£25 green fee and they accept 2-4-1 on Tuesdays and Thursdays


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Yes, supposed to be a decent track but not played it. This comment appealed based on current weather too:  "Fantastic drainage at The Bedford means no temporary tees or greens which makes it a joy to play 365 days of the year."

Thats prob about a 30 min drive for me so would be fine. Â£25 for both of us sounds a bargain!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

It does indeed sound a bargain if it's any good.

Shall I make enquiries?

Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

yep im good to go, rather not play at crack of dawn, but otherwise to suit you (and anyone else who fancies it)


----------



## pigmeister (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Have played the Bedford a few times. Its not a bad course and the greens are very undulating, always have a good roll and speed. Its built partly in a housing estate, but well worth a game.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

played the Bedford but it was a couple of years ago and literally in the throes of changing hands.n don't know if it was that that affected the staff as when we booked in we weren't told there was a ladies comp on, and then were told to start at 10 just as the front of their field arrived there. messy

if I remember correctly, mostly flat and some bland holes. a fairly quirky course layout at one point, coupled with some poor signage, meant you could miss three holes which are in a field behind a hedge. one of the later greens had about five paths leading from it with no hint of where the next tee was.

still I finished birdie-birdie (and still the only time I've done that).

(for some reason I've always found it a pain to get to - aging gps maps, road layouts changed, some blocked halfway down etc).


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			played the Bedford but it was a couple of years ago and literally in the throes of changing hands.n don't know if it was that that affected the staff as when we booked in we weren't told there was a ladies comp on, and then were told to start at 10 just as the front of their field arrived there. messy

if I remember correctly, mostly flat and some bland holes. a fairly quirky course layout at one point, coupled with some poor signage, meant you could miss three holes which are in a field behind a hedge. one of the later greens had about five paths leading from it with no hint of where the next tee was.

still I finished birdie-birdie (and still the only time I've done that).

(for some reason I've always found it a pain to get to - aging gps maps, road layouts changed, some blocked halfway down etc).
		
Click to expand...

You paint such a pretty picture of it 

Funny you should say about it being a pain to get to. Google maps tells me it's half an hour longer than going to MK yet it _looks_ closer!


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

If its not that convenient feel free to change destination to some where easier


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

No it's fine.
It only adds about 50 miles onto my journey, and I'm in no rush so the extra time doesn't matter.

Even if it doesn't live up the website it's cheap and better than being at work 

Got any ideas on a rough time before I ring them?


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

ideally leave it until after 9am for me to leave MK (Im the other side so traffic can be a pain at that time), so anytime from 10am onwards for me, book to suit yourself and what time you need to get to Yarmouth though.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Almost sorted.

Thursday 3rd March
The Bedford Golf Club 
11am
Â£12.50 ea (2-4-1 deal)

Myself and fundy at the moment.

Any more takers?


----------



## MKDave (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			Almost sorted.

Thursday 3rd March
The Bedford Golf Club 
11am
Â£12.50 ea (2-4-1 deal)

Myself and fundy at the moment.

Any more takers?
		
Click to expand...

Right I was off on the 4th March but a bit of sliding about means I'm free on the 3rd March if you don't mind me tagging along? I'm not fussed about having to pay Â£25 if no one else can join up and I don't have any 2-4-1's anyway.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			Right I was off on the 4th March but a bit of sliding about means I'm free on the 3rd March if you don't mind me tagging along? I'm not fussed about having to pay Â£25 if no one else can join up and I don't have any 2-4-1's anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Consider yourself in 

We don't need vouchers, it's a club deal.

One space left folks, just Â£12.50 for Bedfordshire's version of Augusta!!


----------



## MKDave (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Superb! My first Forum Game!

I can't wait for you an fundy to tell everyone else just how brilliant I am 

Should be really good though I'm excited already!


----------



## MKDave (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Right it's definately all sorted with work now so I'll be playing thursday with you chaps


----------



## Region3 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

That's great news Dave.

I rang and booked it this morning. 11am on the dot 

Since we have 3 I've asked someone (long story) if they'd like to play as well but don't know how long it'll be before I get a reply, so there might be room for one more, might not.

I'll post back here as soon as I know.


----------



## MKDave (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Sounds good to me, 4 ball always makes things more interesting!

Speak soon mate


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Sorry , I havnt been on for a few days to check things cos I cant get this forum anymore at home. Managed to get a few free minutes at work.

I would have said come to mine but it wont be in as good a shape as it will in May.

I played the Bedford last year and really enjoyed it. A couple of daft holes but overall it was a good days golf with some thought needed off the tee and some ability to shape shots would help. Greens were good and fairly fast when we played aswell.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			Sorry , I havnt been on for a few days to check things cos I cant get this forum anymore at home. Managed to get a few free minutes at work.

I would have said come to mine but it wont be in as good a shape as it will in May.

I played the Bedford last year and really enjoyed it. A couple of daft holes but overall it was a good days golf with some thought needed off the tee and some ability to shape shots would help. Greens were good and fairly fast when we played aswell.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear a good review of the course. I just need to remember to sort some old balls out for the holes with water left AND right off the tee!

PM sent about May


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

We are now a 4-ball.

The 4th is my Uncle who I haven't seen for about 4 years, and who is partly responsible for me getting back into golf after a 20 year break.

He's not played for about a year so may not be shooting the lights out, I hope nobody will mind.

Really looking forward to it now


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			I just need to remember to sort some old balls out for the holes with water left AND right off the tee!
		
Click to expand...

The 6th from memory , which also has a nasty big slopey green too.


----------



## MKDave (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			We are now a 4-ball.

Really looking forward to it now 

Click to expand...

yay that's saved me Â£12.50  

I'm looking forward to it too mate.

I trust we'll speak before the meet to discuss minor details?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*







			We are now a 4-ball.

Really looking forward to it now 

Click to expand...

yay that's saved me Â£12.50  

I'm looking forward to it too mate.

I trust we'll speak before the meet to discuss minor details?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how far north fundy is from  but I'd have been happy to split the Â£50 3 ways if we'd not got a 4th.

I'll PM you my mobile number. What other details were you thinking of?


----------



## MKDave (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Thanks.

Just meant details for the day eg what time we want to meet there. That's it actually haha.

Ive Pm'd you my number now. I've got fundy's.

If it's 11am tee time I'd like to get there at least half hour before hand.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Hi guys

Im from the south so wouldnt have been a problem lol

good to see we are a 4 ball, ill plan to get there with time to spare, ideally like to hit a few balls before we play


----------



## MKDave (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Sounds like we all could do with hitting some balls beforehand then.

I'll go with the flow, get there when you guys do.


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

A big thanks to Gary, Colin and Dave, a most enjoyable game despite the biting wind.

Well played Gary and Colin, they managed to triumph 2&1 over myself and Dave, deservedly so too


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

man you lot must be brave, that wind was bloody freezing this morning, I couldnt feel my fingers after my 1st job.

glad you all enjoyed it though 

whats the course like? me and a mate who lives in beds are making a list of courses to play this spring/summer


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Honest appraisal of the course is its not great imo. The big plus in winter is that it was almost bone dry today, nearly every other course round here is seriously boggy and have come off without a mark on my trouser legs!!!, other big plus was its 2 for 1 on tues or thurs so green fee was only Â£12.50. The club were very welcoming (the guy in the shop lent me a Garmin S1 GPS watch to try), food afterwards was good etc.

The actual layout and situ of the course was the slight disappointment. It weaves amongst a new housing estate which is still being built, and also has several electricity pylons on the course, yet is still open to the elements (wind!). The layout seems a bit confused and several times we didnt know where the next tee was.  That said it was in decent condition, the greens were ok for the time of the year and the fairways were better than any ive seen since about September.

Worth playing but wouldnt rush back personally (solely down to course design) and could see me heading there in winter if my own course was waterlogged


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

A couple of videos from the game (wouldve been more but way too cold to keep using the camera lol)

Region3 with his 910

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2uQFvz0VlE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Region3 hitting an iron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o0o5A4SGDY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

MKDave hitting not surprisingly with an iron (he doesnt carry woods)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-tjjRsSpfk


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

cheers for that fundy, nice swings btw fella's, Regions divot went further than my usual iron shot


----------



## MKDave (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			A big thanks to Gary, Colin and Dave, a most enjoyable game despite the biting wind.

Well played Gary and Colin, they managed to triumph 2&1 over myself and Dave, deservedly so too 

Click to expand...

I concur! Nice day out, nice people, not such nice golf from me, but 2 out of three is never bad!

Look forward to playing again.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Oh and P.S cheers for taking the Vid. My word I hunch over low???


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Yeah though I think that is partly the angle i took it from, wouldve been nice to have got a down the line shot.

If you want to put it on video better, Im happy to do a session at Abbey Hill one night, Im there a few times each week anyway lol


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

btw Dave I had Mar 31st in for when we were going to play Aylesbury Vale, can u check thats right


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Fundy, is that you putting at the end of the video?


----------



## MKDave (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			If you want to put it on video better, Im happy to do a session at Abbey Hill one night, Im there a few times each week anyway lol
		
Click to expand...

Sounds real good mate. If you let me know when you're down there next week I'll tag along.

And yeah 31st is the kiddy!!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




			Fundy, is that you putting at the end of the video?
		
Click to expand...

not on any of the current ones I dont think, theres one of me putting somewhere on youtube on my account i think


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

Is this you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO1JKKiPg...&playnext=3


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

thankfully no!!!!

thats Neil, guy I play with a fair bit, only took the game up last year, does he need a lend of the V-Easy


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axog_6YAqyI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

thats me putting, althoug thats a few mths back and Im a little more upright now


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axog_6YAqyI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

thats me putting, althoug thats a few mths back and Im a little more upright now
		
Click to expand...

Good 

Your mate could do with keeping his lower body still, but dont lend him a V-Easy.

You might not get it back


----------



## Region3 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Thursday 3rd March*

I know it's a bit after the event but I wanted to thank Steve and Dave for the game on Thursday. The golf wasn't scintillating and it was damn cold with NO shelter from the course anywhere, but I had a good time anyway.

Was nice to catch up with my Uncle too.

I'll have gotten used to the shorter club distances in the cold weather by the time May comes


----------

